#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Lamvlees soep

## Khadijal

* 100 g gedroogde abrikozen 

 2 soeplepels olijfolie 

 2 teentjes knoflook, fijngehakt 

 2 koffielepels kaneelpoeder 

 2 koffielepels gemalen komijn 

 2 koffielepels paprikapoeder 

 500 g lamsgehakt 

 4 stengels bleekselder, in stukjes gesneden 

 1 grote groene paprika, in reepjes 

 500 g fijngehakte tomaten 

 1 citroen 

 300ml water 

 1 soeplepel rietsuiker 

 zout en peper**Bereiding*
Zet de abrikozen 2 uur in water, tot ze zacht zijn; laat ze vervolgens goed uitlekken en snij ze in stukjes.
Verwarm de olijfolie in een grote pan op middelmatig vuur. Bak hierin de knoflook lichtjes op gedurende ongeveer 2 minuten. Voeg de kaneel, komijn en paprika toe.
Voeg het lamsvlees toe, laat dit al roerend met een houten lepel tot het los is, bruin bakken.
Roer de abrikozen, selder, groene paprika en tomaat erdoor en laat verder op middelmatig vuur, doorsudderen.
Rasp de schil van de citroen en voeg dit toe aan de soep samen met het sap van de citroen.
Voeg het water en suiker erbij en roer doorheen. Dek de pan af en laat nog ongeveer een half uur doorkoken op middelmatig vuur.
Breng op smaak met zout en peper en dien warm op, met brood.




- Soort : Soepen 

- Kooktijd: 90 minuten

----------

